# What greycel means?!



## Nrrr15 (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't want to be greycel


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 2, 2020)

ok greycel


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 212923


Hey you have two accounts? Nice hair


UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> ok greycel


What does it mean?


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Posts 398


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> Hey you have two accounts? Nice hair


Greycel...


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## OldRooster (Jan 2, 2020)

OP is biggest greycel on this board. (graycel in US)


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 2, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Posts 398


that the reason why im greycel,?


Goblin said:


> Greycel...


Im not greycel


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> that the reason why im greycel,?


Because you username color is this grey, meaning you are not an experienced well known member on this forum


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tony said:


>


Are actually a doctor?


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 2, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Because you username color is this grey, meaning you are not an experienced well known member on this forum


Thanks bro


----------



## OldRooster (Jan 2, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/shut-up-greycel-shut-up-greycel.81470/


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 2, 2020)

Tony said:


>


thx doc


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Are actually a doctor?


yes bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 2, 2020)

Tony said:


> yes bro


THx bro


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 2, 2020)

OldRooster said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/shut-up-greycel-shut-up-greycel.81470/


I'll be bluecel soon


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tony said:


> yes bro


Don't know if actually serious, I'm a medical student


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Don't know if actually serious, I'm a medical student


im ded srs just ldar here when no patient


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tony said:


> im ded srs just ldar here when no patient


Is it a fun career?


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Is it a fun career?


yes bro


----------

